# Open Invitation To Guest Act At The Haunted Forest



## Big Ogre (Aug 23, 2006)

Bleedings & Strangulations,

The Haunted Forest Of Carousel would like to send out this invitation to any haunt actors out there especially in the state of Ohio to come to our show any day we are open this year to guest act at our attraction.

Every year we have a few guest actors that come out and have a blast with us and we hope this year is no different.

You will have free roam of the whole forest to chase and torment the unfortunate beings that brave our trails.

I must forewarn you that we DO NOT have any type of make-up room and that you would have to show up a half hour before our show starts ready in costume and make-up or mask.

We would be honored to have you come out and play with us as little or as much as you’d like this 2006 season.


Here is the operating hours, starting times and season schedule. 

Operating Hours: 

Sundays & Thursdays: Dusk to 10 p.m.
Fridays & Saturdays: Dusk To Midnight
Last Monday & Tuesday: Dusk to 10 p.m. 


Approximate Time We Open: 

Week 1 about 8:30pm.
Weeks 2 & 3 about 8pm.
Weeks 4 & 5 about 7:30pm.
Weeks 6 & 7 about 7pm. 


Dates We Will Be Open:

Week One Is- Fri., Sept. 22, Sat., Sept. 23, & Sun., Sept.24 
Week Two Is- Fri., Sept. 29, Sat., Sept. 30, & Sun., Oct. 1
Week Three Is- Thurs., Oct. 5, Fri., Oct. 6, Sat., Oct. 7, & Sun., Oct. 8
Week Four Is- Thurs., Oct. 12, Fri., Oct. 13, Sat., Oct. 14, & Sun., Oct. 15
Week Five Is- Thurs., Oct. 19, Fri., Oct. 20, Sat., Oct. 21, & Sun., Oct. 22
Week Six Is- Thurs., Oct. 26, Fri., Oct. 27, Sat., Oct. 28, & Sun., Oct. 29
Week Seven Is- Mon., Oct. 30, & Tues. Oct. 31!


Randy Brown

Acting Manager For The Haunted Forest Of Carousel

Any questions email me at [email protected]

Need more info like maps check out our website www.bloodyforest.com


----------

